# innovative new plow for a Jeep



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

not very wide, but for the money invested it's probably a better deal than a Homesteader or a Snowbear...


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Just plain stupid......


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

That's funny! 

If that shovel catches on a piece of ice, it could not only break the grille, but screw up the AC condenser. Kind of like the video of the guy doing a burn-out and ended up watching his car burn up!

MLG


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

ppandr;1172211 said:


> Just plain stupid......


This.


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm at a loss.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

LOL...


I agree, if you hit something, thre goes the grill, ac condincer and radiator...

I think I could clear the drive faster by hand (not with a shovel, but my hands)


----------

